
People Are Dying Because of Ignorance, Not Because of Opioids - anythingnonidin
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/people-are-dying-because-of-ignorance-not-because-of-opioids/
======
taxicabjesus
Heard a piece on the Phoenix NPR station about how this fellow got prosecuted
for calling 911 to save his heroin dealer. There was a laughable section about
how Arizona's governor hopes to reduce overdose deaths by 25% in 5 years, as
if that's the best they can do.

#GovernmentAssistedSuicide had already been used, but I think it appropriate
to apply the hashtag to this so-called "epidemic". Real epidemics are not the
entirely caused by mistaken government policy.

[https://twitter.com/TaxiCabJesus/status/919771336355938305](https://twitter.com/TaxiCabJesus/status/919771336355938305)

~~~
taxicabjesus
Just saw another article from this site, commenting here for my own future
reference.

The Social Life of Opioids (Sept. 18, 2017) -
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-social-
life-o...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-social-life-of-
opioids/)

